# Seaon Notes. Post your data.



## andyparm (Jan 26, 2015)

I always find it interesting to see how everyone did, how many birds you killed, etc. The last three years I have kept good notes on all of my hunts. This year I really started making notes on weather and tides. Maybe it'll help me remember for next year. Anyways, nothing tells the story like pics and numbers. Let's hear it!

Much slower year for me. I hunted alone a lot. I hunted with more than 2 other people only twice this year. 

(The LA duck and fish pic is a multi day pic so CALM DOWN)

138 ducks in 3 states. We made 23 hunts and killed right at 3 ducks per hunter per hunt. (I did not include the other boat's numbers from our SELA trip which would bring my numbers to 174. If I'm not shooting or sitting next to the person who shot I don't count it as part of my numbers)

Last day of the season we decided to do a little fishing instead so I included a pic of a nice spot tail...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 26, 2015)

The top ones GA shoots??


----------



## WhackemWilly (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like SELA to me


----------



## andyparm (Jan 26, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> The top ones GA shoots??



No just a pic of opening day birds in SELA. Added a quick 75 trout limit a few hours later! The second pic is all the birds and fish for two days minus some ducks we ate and put in the freezer for the wall and some fish we ate as well.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 26, 2015)

I finished with 277/ 36 hunts and 4 states hunted. January wasnt a great month. Thats not including early teal or goose.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

215 ducks, 53 coots, 35 mergs (hoodies, common and red breasted), 75 Canada geese and 125 snow geese, 2 states.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 26, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> 215 ducks, 53 coots, 35 mergs (hoodies, common and red breasted), 75 Canada geese and 125 snow geese, 2 states.



DI'd you kill the snows in WV? Guided or on your own?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

The snows were in KS, guided hunt


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 26, 2015)

Hunted in 5 states, too many miles on the truck to talk about, countless hrs scouting and preping. All hunts were public land. Didnt keep track of geese but here are the numbers. It was an extreamly tough season. Probably the most work i have ever had to put in.

321 mallards
127 gadwall
46 cans
200 teal
42 pintail
34 reds
59 Spoonies
44 blue bill
81 ringers
1 buffle head
2 black bellies
11 woodies
34 widgeon
7 mottled


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 26, 2015)

I no every hunt with my boy was FUN if we killed a few or a limit .... Even got a call this past wk from my landowner in Illinois whos farm I lease for bowhunting and he was covered up with geese .... 18 hr drive later and smacked a few of them with him and his friends .... Can't get pics to load right now but any season that u can share with friends and family and everyone stays safe is a good season !!!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted in 5 states, too many miles on the truck to talk about, countless hrs scouting and preping. All hunts were public land. Didnt keep track of geese but here are the numbers. It was an extreamly tough season. Probably the most work i have ever had to put in.
> 
> 321 mallards
> 127 gadwall
> ...



Got pics?


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 26, 2015)

i have put some up on other post. Will put more up when i get to my computer.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just saying, you might be rolling with an Army on that one


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 26, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Just saying, you might be rolling with an Army on that one



what?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

To take that many


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 26, 2015)

I dont do the numbers thing, but was a fun first full seasin i hunted in roughly 6 years. Man was it fun with great new people met with new and different enviroments i ever hunted! Till next year fellas.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 27, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted in 5 states, too many miles on the truck to talk about, countless hrs scouting and preping. All hunts were public land. Didnt keep track of geese but here are the numbers. It was an extreamly tough season. Probably the most work i have ever had to put in.
> 
> 321 mallards
> 127 gadwall
> ...



That's a decent season...

Wish I could've stayed in SELA for an extra 4-5 days in the beginning. My story would be A LOT different! My trip to Memphis this year was a total bust too. We were planning to come away with at least a few limits a day. We had 4... My dad did shoot his first mallard in about 20 years so that made the trip. Solid Father Son time.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 27, 2015)

ended the season with 246 ducks , 74 geese , 3 bands . These numbers are the totals from hunts I have been on . Usually 1-3 people in 3 states


----------



## vrooom (Jan 27, 2015)

325 birds for regular season. Average 3-4 people per hunt. 1 day in GA, 38 days out of state. Doesn't include early season or an early trip up north in September which would put the number over 550. Worst season I can remember in reference to birds per hunt and birds per hunter per hunt.


----------



## bowman13 (Jan 27, 2015)

121 ducks, 19 hunts all in Georgia on public land. 

Species: Mottled, BWT, GWT, Ringers, Bluebill, Shovelers, Scoter, redhead, bufflehead, hooded merganser, wood duck, ruddy duck, gadwall.

Pretty good mixed bag this year.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Got pics?



I've seen pictures he killed them, trust me.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2015)

Worst season in a while for me Never left  the. Few county's around me.  2 and 3 guns at a time. Not sue on numbers. If I knew I doubt I would even post the numbers.  They would be skinny compared to you guys.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 27, 2015)

154 ducks 
13 geese
Terrible season compared to years past 
Mallards 
Gadwall
Green wings
Hoodies woodies
Buffleheads
Ruddies
Redheads
Shovelers 
Ringers
All in GA


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 27, 2015)

andyparm said:


> I always find it interesting to see how everyone did, how many birds you killed, etc. The last three years I have kept good notes on all of my hunts. This year I really started making notes on weather and tides. Maybe it'll help me remember for next year. Anyways, nothing tells the story like pics and numbers. Let's hear it!
> 
> Much slower year for me. I hunted alone a lot. I hunted with more than 2 other people only twice this year.
> 
> ...




Taking a picture of yourself taking a selfie with a selfie stick....  anybody wanna coin a term for that one??   

Looks like you had a good season bud!


----------



## BigTrucks4Life (Jan 27, 2015)

i see some high numbers... If you hunted 75 days and shot 6 ducks a day it would be 450 ducks for the season. I have the feeling that limiting out everyday is unlikely but who I am to say its not possible. Congrats on the season


----------



## BigTrucks4Life (Jan 27, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted in 5 states, too many miles on the truck to talk about, countless hrs scouting and preping. All hunts were public land. Didnt keep track of geese but here are the numbers. It was an extreamly tough season. Probably the most work i have ever had to put in.
> 
> 321 mallards
> 127 gadwall
> ...



You killed 1009 ducks this year? What video game are you playing?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

BigTrucks4Life said:


> i see some high numbers... If you hunted 75 days and shot 6 ducks a day it would be 450 ducks for the season. I have the feeling that limiting out everyday is unlikely but who I am to say its not possible. Congrats on the season



 Some numbers I am sure are group totals and you have to take into consideration early teal season, early goose season, hunting in Northern states where the season opens up in OCT., and possibly even Canada. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 28, 2015)

BigTrucks4Life said:


> i see some high numbers... If you hunted 75 days and shot 6 ducks a day it would be 450 ducks for the season. I have the feeling that limiting out everyday is unlikely but who I am to say its not possible. Congrats on the season



If you went hunting today with three or four guys and killed a limit, when asked what did you kill you would respond with 24 not 6. I count birds for the hunt I was on. Its team effort when we hunt, we hunt strictly public land. For us to be successful each guy I hunt with has to do their part weather it is scouting, carrying gear for miles to where birds are, creating a blind, calling bird, etc. I had been on almost 30 duck hunts before regular season started here. Its not hard to put up big numbers if you have the time. Some of the guys I know and some of the guys on this forum make my numbers look like nothing. They just choose not to share.


----------

